# 922 Making an Annoying Noise Through Audio



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

This has happen twice, once a few months ago and then again last night. I turn to, in this case my local Fox station, I do not recall which channel I turned to the first time it happen, and in the back ground of the audio is an annoying whistling sound that is constant. It stayed if I turned the receiver off and back on, switched channels, and I even tried replacing my HDMI cabling to the television. The receiver is connected directly to the tv. The only thing that stopped it was a reboot. Anyone ever have this happen or have an idea of what might be the cause? The tv is a 3 year old Sony and with a recent SW update so I am wondering if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I haven't heard this on mine... I'm connected to a Sony A/V receiver and then to a Samsung HDTV.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

Rduce said:


> This has happen twice, once a few months ago and then again last night. I turn to, in this case my local Fox station, I do not recall which channel I turned to the first time it happen, and in the back ground of the audio is an annoying whistling sound that is constant. It stayed if I turned the receiver off and back on, switched channels, and I even tried replacing my HDMI cabling to the television. The receiver is connected directly to the tv. The only thing that stopped it was a reboot. Anyone ever have this happen or have an idea of what might be the cause? The tv is a 3 year old Sony and with a recent SW update so I am wondering if that has anything to do with it.
> 
> Rduce,
> I know this can be frustrating and I am happy to help you. Would you PM me with the phone number on the account?
> Thanks


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

Thank's Mike H, but the next morning it became clear she was dying and I contacted tech support by phone and now have my fifth unit since last February sitting on the shelf, this was built in India instead of China so hopefully it will last a little longer than most of the others...


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Yoiks!

Well, you've eliminated the problem. Interesting in how it gave a heads up the end was near.


----------

